# Barbara Schett



## Gerhard_1916 (11 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es erotische Fotos von Barbara Schett?


----------



## General (11 Juli 2009)

Punkt 1. Ich habs mal hierher verschoben
Punkt 2. Ein Board besteht aus geben und nehmen
Punkt 3. Man sollte sich erst einmal am Boardgeschehen beteidigen, einen netten Beitrag zu schreiben fällt nicht schwer.
Punkt 4. Ein Request erstellt man erst ab mindestens 20 Beiträge
Punkt 5. Auf gehts


----------

